

Entrepreneurship from the beachside - Specstacular
http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2010/06/09/entrepreneurship-from-the-beachside/

======
pwim
This is just a summary of the actual interview available from
[http://www.theage.com.au/small-business/entrepreneur/how-
i-t...](http://www.theage.com.au/small-business/entrepreneur/how-i-
turned-5000-into-one-of-asias-biggest-travel-websites-20100609-xvqw.html)

~~~
Specstacular
No, there is commentary and analysis beyond the content of the original
interview (which is linked from the blog post also)...

